# Any recommendations for places to purchase kitchen cabinets?



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi,

I'm taking a room in my house that's not used and converting it into a craft/hobby room for my wife.

I plan on having a bunch of cabinets in there with a countertop and figured I would just use standard kitchen type cabinets. Before I go buy a bunch of stuff from Lowes or HD I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for places that sell different types of cabinets that I might use to price compare?

Thanks for any input


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

Try a large kitchen remodeler, they might have cabinets from a cancel order or misbuild. There a KSI Kitchen and Bath outlet store in Brighton.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're looking for something fancy, I'd follow the advice above. You can find some great deals on cancelled custom orders. If you're just looking for decent cabinets at a great price, I don't think you're going to beat Lowes or HD.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> If you're just looking for decent cabinets at a great price, I don't think you're going to beat Lowes or HD.


The "Big box is better" myth is self perpetuating. Pick a specialty line, a specialty dealer will beat the big box time and again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Laketrotter said:


> ...........There a KSI Kitchen and Bath outlet store in Brighton.


You'd have to call but they used have sales on S/O, odd, discontinued and damaged stuff. I thinks it on Saturday's? Have bought some of these cabinets there very cheap!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Try Merrilat down in Techumseh, They have clearance and "scratch and dent" sales on saturday's (atleast they did a couple years ago) at their factory down there. They are on M-50 about 20 minutes west of cabelas. You can usually get a good deal on some qualility stuff. Most of the scratch/dent stuff is the damage is on the back side etc so you dont see it. 

J-


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.baileyscabinets.com/

If you don't mind driving to Indiana, Baileys has an excellent selection and the best pricing of anywhere around. We got the cabinets for our cabin and my brother got all the cabinets for his house there. We were 100% satisfied.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If you're not against putting them together, IKEA will prob be cheaper than Home Depot or Lowes. You can look at everything on their website too!


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Merrilat's is a good choice , and I've seen a few sets recently on craigslist.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

the cabinets at HD and Low..es are crap


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Wendy said:


> the cabinets at HD and Low..es are crap


You can buy "crap" just about anywhere. 

Yes you can buy cheap low-end cabinets at HD and Lowes. But you can also buy better quality stuff. It's been a while since I've bought any cabinets from either of the big box stores but I believe you can buy Merrilat and Kraft Maid from there too. 

A little over a year ago I remodeled my fathers kitchen and all of his cabinets came from Lowes. They are good quality solid wood, dovetailed drawers and they were just as good as the stuff I installed for a customer about three years ago. That stuff came from a high priced, high end kitchen remodeling place. In fact, I had a couple issues with the very high priced cabinets from that other job that I wouldn't have expected for the money they spent. 

John


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy said:


> the cabinets at HD and Low..es are crap


Just did a kitchen in Walled lake with cabinets from Lowes......For the money ya can't beat them,.?The HD ones are not that bad either......If you don't need that many or just need a few.....I would call KSI in Brighton like others have said.....Next to Costco......Mack


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

The Merrilat factory is in Adrian not Tecumseh as stated earlier.

I don't know if they still have their Saturday sale, but I do know that the factory is closing next month. The final day of production is due to be March 20. I am sure there will be some sort of sale of left over items soon after the closing. It would be worth a call to find out for sure.


----------



## CDUB (Oct 10, 2007)

PM me if you are still interested, I run a custom cabinet shop in Rochester Hills and sell Merillat and Quality Cabinets. We also make custom cabinets also. Yes you can get a deal from HD and Lowes but wait till something goes wrong. You will not get any help from them. I get sale runs on cabinets all the time to move inventory. I can also work with a budget so if you have a price in mind I can show you what cabinets you can get.

CDUB


----------



## sharon333 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have gone down that custom cabinet route before and I found some nice deals out there.


----------



## Ronald01 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

you can look on the Internet for kitchen cabinets. Many sites include photographs and pictures along with tips by interior designers to make kitchens look attractive.

You will also find sites that offer great tips on basic changes that can make a great difference to the look of the kitchen. Most often, all you have to do is look for accessories that complement the room and give an aesthetic appearance to the kitchen.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

PM me. 

A very good friend of mine is a cabinet distributer/retailer, this is his only business. He deals in high end custom and ecomony cabinets with everything in between. PM me for his phone number. He is doing my kitchen in the spring and the deals are incredible. He does not install. 

Mark


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the input, I see this thread has been bumped.

I ended up getting some kraftmaid cabinets a couple months ago and am very happy with them.


----------

